# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  شیرپوینت نسخه 2019 فارسی Sharepoint 2019 Persian

## shahab_ksh

با سلام
*شیرپوینت نسخه 2019 منتشر شد
**





* و با توجه به عدم *فارسی* سازی این نسخه تصمیم گرفتم با همکاری دوستان بخش های مهم این پورتال رو فارسی کنم و بخش به بخش اون رو توی سایت http://sharepoint2019.ir بازگزاری کنم و در این پست قرار بدم



*در گام اول بخش هاس مختلف رو فارسی می کنیم**در گام دوم وب پارت ها* *در گام سوم تقویم شمسی*


دوستانی که تمایل دارند می توانند از طریق آی دی تلگرام با من در تماس باشند برای هماهنگی : https://t.me/shahab_biabani

و همچنین یک کانال تلگرام برای ارتباط با این پروژه رو راه اندازی کردم : https://t.me/sharepoint2019ir

----------


## shahab_ksh

*
روبان(جعبه ابزار)های مختلف شیر پوینت فارسی شد
*

----------


## shahab_ksh

*50 قلم زیبا و پر کاربرد فارسی به ادیتور شیرپوینت اضافه شد

*

----------

